
How I made $200,000 when I was 16 years old - rodneyg_
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-i-made-200-000-when-i-was-16-years-old-304f0e87cfb6
======
beisner
This is a great story, made even greater by the nostalgia I felt about my own
hours toiling away at Runescape. Simpler times.

~~~
rodneyg_
Thanks man! Much simpler times, those were the days.

